# Eureka Mignon - doser to doserless mod



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone had any experience or knowledge about the possibility of converting a doser Mignon into a doserless version. Ideally with official parts, so it still looks pretty?

is this a fools errand or something that's realistic?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It would probably be cheaper, easier and quicker to just sell your doser model (looking at the residuals from Mignon ebay sales, you'll get most of your money back) and buy a doserless. But if you enjoy the technical challenge of the project, perhaps that's a different story.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you post some epics of your doser model please? Where did you buy it from and how long have you had it and if you decide to sell it, what is it worth?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's a eureka grinder on eBay just now that looks like a mignon with a doser.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is sold! I know as I contacted them


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There's another Mignon on there currently at £215 although it doesn't appear to have the hopper on it in the photos

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eureka-Mignon-conical-burr-coffee-grinder-micrometic-adjustment-Rancilio-Mazzer-/230978909716?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item35c76a7614


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you will find the doser version better than the doserless one as the clumps that are synonymous with the mignon are dissipated. I got the doser version one off eBay for the gtindoff


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> There's a eureka grinder on eBay just now that looks like a mignon with a doser.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


The one on eBay doesn't have a doser.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Eureka-/140975217676?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item20d2c71c0c


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> The one on eBay doesn't have a doser.





glevum said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Eureka-/140975217676?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item20d2c71c0c


That was the one I was talking about.



> *This listing was ended by the seller because the item was lost or broken*


So is this how people get round ending auctions now?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> So is this how people get round ending auctions now?


Aw he lost it? How careless


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That was the one I was talking about.
> 
> So is this how people get round ending auctions now?


I stand corrected!


----------



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

To be honest I haven't bought one yet but just wanted to know if I managed to find a second hand doser model, could I convert it, because really I've only been considering doserless grinders for my purposes. However after what Coffeechap said I think I would be tempted to leave it as doser now. All food for thought though guys, thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daj, just buy a doserless model then! There are more around, but that said, these are still pretty rare to the second hand market. If you can stretch to £250, bellabarista have a number of mark One models in


----------

